
Using CSS to Fix Anything: 20+ Common Bugs and Fixes - noodle
http://www.noupe.com/css/using-css-to-fix-anything-20-common-bugs-and-fixes.html
======
sosuke
Just wanted to add here something said many times in the comments on that
page. Whenever possible avoid the usage of CSS hacks or browser specific CSS.
If a design is making you pull your hair out, start fresh and see if you can
come up with another way to contain your content while maintaining your target
design. More often than not you will be able to make clean standard CSS code
that is hack free and more maintainable moving forward.

